

NC Law: Teens who take nude selfie photos face adult sex charges - lx
http://www.fayobserver.com/news/local/nc-law-teens-who-take-nude-selfie-photos-face-adult/article_ce750e51-d9ae-54ac-8141-8bc29571697a.html

======
ASalazarMX
Someone at Reddit explained that these ridiculous cases come from
inconsistencies between federal and state law. In most USA states, adulthood
is granted at 16-17 years, but federal law states adulthood is granted at 18
years.

How the prosecutor gets to convince the court that someone is both a minor and
an adult illegally taking advantage of himself without being laughed at is
beyond my understanding.

